# Strikers - 05 ECNL Girls - Tryouts



## Technician72 (Jul 3, 2019)

Strikers 05 ECNL Girls is looking to add a 3-4 impact players for the 2019-20 season. The team is coached by Randle Bowling and practices out of the city of Fontana in the Inland Empire.

In their 1st year as an ECNL team, the girls finished 3rd in the Southwest Conference during league play right behind LAFC Slammers and Heat FC to qualify for the National Playoffs. The team had a good run at National Playoffs and finished as a quarter-finalist.

The team is looking to continue to develop and compete, and is looking to do the same with additions to the team. Spots and playing time are an ongoing competition, so all players are welcome to come out!

If you're interested in coming out to team practices, send me a direct message and I will put you in contact with the coach / team manager!


_FYI, my 06 DD was the goalkeeper for this team for 3 years and played along side a few "core players" that have been on this team for several years. 1 year ago my DD dropped down to play her own age, but to this day Coach Bowling is the reason why my DD is a complete GK / Field Player. She was an active part of the ball movement on this team, and he walked the walk with allowing her to make mistakes to grow as a player / person. If she's so fortunate to play at the next level, he will be there by her side on signing day! You can't go wrong with giving this team / coach a look._


----------

